# 5 for 5 in 5 Shoot March 27th Clarks Hill Lake



## Michael (Feb 25, 2010)

It's time for another 5 for 5 in 5 shoot 

Who all's coming


----------



## RCaughman (Feb 25, 2010)

*5 for 5?*

Is this an archery shoot? I'm is S.C.


----------



## S Adams (Feb 25, 2010)

RCaughman said:


> Is this an archery shoot? I'm is S.C.



No,Its a bowfishing shoot


----------



## Michael (Feb 25, 2010)

For those not familiar with a 5 for 5 in 5 Shoot, It is $25 per shooter (girl friends, wives and kids can ride for free, but if they shoot, they pay) You can have as many shooters per boat as you like. The entry fee will be divided into 5 pots:

Biggest Carp
Biggest Catfish
Biggest Sucker
Biggest Gar
Smallest Legal Fish

The shoot last for 5 hours. Mark your calendars


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 1, 2010)

sounds good!


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 1, 2010)

Smallest legal fish! LOL i like that


----------



## Michael (Mar 1, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> Smallest legal fish! LOL i like that



Hopefully we can get GA Bowfisher to bring back the Smallest Fish "Trophy" that went along with the pot he won at our last 5 for 5 in 5 shoot


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats got to be the best trophy i've seen in a long time!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 1, 2010)

that was freakin hilarious


----------



## Michael (Mar 2, 2010)

How about it Kieth, is Michelle still available


----------



## GA Bowfisher (Mar 2, 2010)

She will be there.


----------



## Michael (Mar 2, 2010)

I know she kept you warm all winter long, but it is time for someone else to show her off


----------



## GA Bowfisher (Mar 2, 2010)

Michael she is redy for you .


----------



## SouthernMP (Mar 3, 2010)

Y'all are def makin me want to let all te good fish pass by just so I can be in the runnins for that Michelle trophy... Any ideas on the boatramp the shoot will be out of?


----------



## Michael (Mar 3, 2010)

SouthernMP said:


> Y'all are def makin me want to let all te good fish pass by just so I can be in the runnins for that Michelle trophy... Any ideas on the boatramp the shoot will be out of?



That's what make these type shoots soooo much fun... you can win 1,2... or all 5 pots with just 1,2... or as few as 5 fish. 

The ramp is Cherokee boat ramp just across the Little River Bridge.


----------



## SouthernMP (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds great... I'm def in if we can get the lil boat ready ....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 3, 2010)

we are down... might end up with my new team from carolina


----------



## Michael (Mar 21, 2010)

He team Bow Deadly, you obviously left a monkey at the ramp last night. Right after ya'll broke down, I broke a throddle cable. Then lost a nut from inside the choke box when I repaired the cable. Took over an hour to get back to shooting and by then the fish had shut down.

I got everything back in order today, ya'll going to be ready for this Sat?


----------



## Shoot Low (Mar 22, 2010)

I need  a kicker motor bad any one know where I can find a good used one ?


----------



## Shoot Low (Mar 22, 2010)

Five to nine horse


----------



## Michael (Mar 22, 2010)

Bought mine on ebay


----------



## GA Bowfisher (Mar 23, 2010)

Michael dont know if we will make it Brandon is in the hospital but I will make sure Michelle is there.


----------



## GA Bowfisher (Mar 25, 2010)

Who is going to take Michelle home?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 25, 2010)

we will most likely be there.... looks like its gonna be a good weekend


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 25, 2010)

what time michael


----------



## GA Bowfisher (Mar 25, 2010)

Should be around 8


----------



## Michael (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm planning to get there about 7, but the shoot will be 8-1


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 25, 2010)

thats what i thought..... plan on seein yall there as of right now


----------



## bassnbuck (Mar 27, 2010)

me and one other are coming.  if anyone else doesnt have a boat we have room for one more.  my number if 478 288 7034 if anyone wants to shoot with us.  see everone around 7


----------



## Michael (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, this years first CSRA 5 for 5 in 5 is now in the books! 19 shooters showed up as well as a girlfriend or two. Most were Whipper Snappers, but this Old Timer showed them how it was done by winning the Big Carp Pot (16.4 lb) and the Big Gar Pot (10.7) Trey Lord won the Smallest Fish Pot with a 3.5 Lb carp... as well as the coveted Ms Michelle 

As expected, the conditions were tough, but it was the same conditions for all. In the end, any catfish would have won a pot, any sucker would have won a pot. I know I missed a sucker that would have won the sucker pot and the smallest fish pot. Oh well, I guess it was best to let someone else enjoy Michelle until the next shoot


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 28, 2010)

good shootin michael! thanks for lettin me tag along


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Mar 28, 2010)

When's the next one? Working on my deck now.......


----------



## Michael (Mar 29, 2010)

With the Muzzy next month, it will probably be at least May before I have time to put on another shoot. That should give you plenty of time to get your new deck up and running.


----------

